# Extendable Cabinet



## BespOak (30 Apr 2009)

I thinking of making an adjustable cabinet that can extend along its width. This would allow it to be more flexible in its location within a home.

Can you see any benefit having a piece of furniture like this? Or am I just over complicating the design?

I haven’t decided on the sizing or construction methods any input on this would be appreciated. 

When in closed position






When in Extended position


----------



## wizer (30 Apr 2009)

hmm yeh I quite like the idea. But isn't the whole idea of bespoke furniture to have it fit a specific space?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (30 Apr 2009)

It is an interesting idea. If you build something like it, though, I would work out the design so as to elimintate the little jog on the right side when the thing is at its narrowest.


----------



## Chems (30 Apr 2009)

Its a nice idea, but what does it gain you, if you place it somewhere were it can't remain expanded you don't gain any extra storage space.


----------



## bodgermatic (1 May 2009)

Great idea for people who move house lots and never know what size alcove is coming next... Quick, patent it and get on to IKEA


----------



## MickCheese (2 May 2009)

I quite like the design but it does not need to be extendable.

The modular look is nice but it needs to be balanced by being the same both sides. At present the left looks good and the right a bit thin and weedy.

Build it but don't make it extendable.

Mick


----------



## pren (2 May 2009)

Thats a fantastic idea!! 

The style's not to my taste but I love the concept!

Nice!


----------



## TheTiddles (17 May 2009)

Chems":1kvn9cnv said:


> Its a nice idea, but what does it gain you, if you place it somewhere were it can't remain expanded you don't gain any extra storage space.



You can't patent it, YOU'VE JUST DISCLOSED IT!!! DOH!

Great idea though, almost worth nicking...

Aidan


----------



## big soft moose (17 May 2009)

TheTiddles":v916s9ad said:


> Chems":v916s9ad said:
> 
> 
> > Its a nice idea, but what does it gain you, if you place it somewhere were it can't remain expanded you don't gain any extra storage space.
> ...



might work well on a narrow boat - someone show blister , he needs cheering up right now .


----------



## Mattty (17 May 2009)

I really like this concept. It has got enormous potential i think. Good luck


----------



## TheTiddles (17 May 2009)

Significant other looked at it and said "you can get bookcases just like that"

Aidan


----------



## OPJ (18 May 2009)

I really like the idea as it could work both ways and you could still make good use of the drawers, even if you moved it in to a smaller room or house.

Have you sorted any of the construction details yet? :wink:


----------



## BespOak (19 May 2009)

I came up with the idea as I'm currently in the middle of moving house and I wanted a cabinet that was more flexible.

I don't think I'm going to get chance to make this as the new property requires some renovation which is going to take up my time.


----------

